# Tivo Wireless Upgrade to Wireless N



## Chawba (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there a plan to create a Wireless N Network adapter for Tivo? I am planning to upgrade to "N". and want to know for the future.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

search is your friend...
Tivo has announced no plans to make a wirless N adapter. Having one would not improve the speed of transfers the Tivo (as it is limited by other factors). In general using the ethernet port over the USB will have better performance anyways. If you would like one now, purchase an ethernet to wireless N bridge. Wireless N is not an official standard yet, however, it is due to be ratified (finally) this fall as rumor has it. I couldn't see Tivo having an adapter before it was ratified (they could get screwed by a change in spec).


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

socrplyr said:


> search is your friend...
> Tivo has announced no plans to make a wirless N adapter. Having one would not improve the speed of transfers the Tivo (as it is limited by other factors). In general using the ethernet port over the USB will have better performance anyways. If you would like one now, purchase an ethernet to wireless N bridge. Wireless N is not an official standard yet, however, it is due to be ratified (finally) this fall as rumor has it. I couldn't see Tivo having an adapter before it was ratified (they could get screwed by a change in spec).


Its definitely more than a rumor:

http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/11/Reports/802.11_Timelines.htm

Take a look at the 2nd from the last in the IN PROGRESS section. Projection puts it at September


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> search is your friend...QUOTE]
> 
> Totally agree! Except on this website. The search function here is the worst I've dealt with.


----------



## Onibroc42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Airhead315 said:


> Its definitely more than a rumor:
> 
> http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/11/Reports/802.11_Timelines.htm
> 
> Take a look at the 2nd from the last in the IN PROGRESS section. Projection puts it at September


They've rescheduled it before. Twice, I believe.

But given how much TiVo gets for their G adapter for the Series-2, the Wireless-N bridge is probably a better deal, and will be compatible with any other device you want to use it with.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

pierpont said:


> * bump *


Nothing has changed.

The current wireless G adapter should work with a wireless N router (mixed m ode) A wireless N adapter is unlikely to offer any real world improvement over wireless G (using the USB port).

People who want performance improvements with wireless N need to use bridge (game adapter) with the Ethernet port.

I'll speculate tivo won't bother with a wireless N until chipset pricing justifies replacing the current Wireless G adapter with a Wireless N.


----------



## pyee (Apr 30, 2003)

Onibroc42 said:


> They've rescheduled it before. Twice, I believe.


It's done. Approved. Probably almost published. I just got my copy of 802.11w which was approved in the same batch of standards as 802.11n, so I've got to think paper copies of 11n will hit the street any day now. In any case, the actual standard is ratified, so vendors should be able to release new firmware for all of those Draft 2.0 routers and devices out there.



> But given how much TiVo gets for their G adapter for the Series-2, the Wireless-N bridge is probably a better deal, and will be compatible with any other device you want to use it with.


Agreed. Plus, if you have several devices that all want to use the Internet from your home entertainment center, you can put them on a switch and bridge the switch into your wireless network. My receiver and TV all like being able to access the Internet.


----------

